# Crash course on smoker fires?



## LMJ (Oct 12, 2007)

So, I got my first smoker (a Brinkman Cook'N Cajun II, similar to this: http://www.comfortchannel.com/images/810-5301-C_hero.jpg) , some red oak that I split and sawed into properly sized chunks, a bag of charcoal, a chimney starter, and a frozen turkey breast thawing in the fridge.

I've looked through more than a dozen books that purport to cover barbecue, but not a single one covers the process of starting and maintaining a fire for the smoker. 

Soliciting a link or advice on how to do so. Thank you!


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Starting the fire is easy, maintaining it in that rig is going to be the hard part unless they have changed the design.

To start it, simply put the fire pan in the bottom, and nothing else. Light a chimney full of charcoal, and once it is fully lit, dump it into the charcoal pan. Then add the water pan, fill it with liquid, then add your cooking grates and meat.

Use the side door to access the fire pit and put on your wood for smoking.

Is the fire pit still just a big black pan almost identical to the water pan? No holes for air flow? No charcoal grate?


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

If the fire pan is still just a pan with no air vents or charcoal grate, you may want to seriously consider doing a modification to it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a chimney starter and how to use it to light your charcoal.

Keltin and I agree on the fact that a Brinkman needs to have the mods if you want dependable, reproducable, results without pulling your hair out baby-sitting the thing. You control the temp by adjusting the dampers to control the air flow. Just read all of that website he gave you ... after the instructions on making the mods they tell you how to use it.

I've had 3 over the past 25-35 years ... went nuts until I did the mods (that was before the Internet so I was working by the seat of my pants) - didn't have a problem after adding dampers to adjust the air flow.


----------



## keltin (Oct 12, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Keltin and I agree on the fact that a Brinkman needs to have the mods if you want dependable, reproducable, results without pulling your hair out baby-sitting the thing.


 
Amen! I used mine several times before I mod’d it. Talk about an attention hound! I was constantly up and checking the temp (on that gauge "Cold", "Ideal" or "Hot" was all you got), stir the coals, pile them up, push the ash to the side, scoop the ash out, add more coals while removing ash, add wood and re-position the coals. It seemed I was up every 30 minutes or so to tend to that thing. But after the mods, she got real independent and ran like a dream!


----------



## LMJ (Oct 12, 2007)

Ooo! An excuse to play with power tools! *grins evilly!*

Thanks guys! I guess I'll hold off until Sunday to cook the turkey, and get the mods out of the way tomorrow.


----------

